# Wiltshire (Somerset) Riding Lessons / Hacking Recommendations



## Soup Dragon (2 April 2013)

As it looks like I will have to retire my pony this year (lameness issues) I am looking for a riding school I can have lessons and hacks from.
Preferably one place that does lessons and hacking but recommendations for either would be great.

I am in Melksham but willing to travel up to 1 hour for a decent place sonot ruling out places in Somerset.


----------



## Bigrob34 (2 April 2013)

Try Larkhill equestrian. I'm not sure if they do lessons, but they certainly offer hirelings, they are right next to Salisbury Plain so plenty of hacking etc.

http://m.larkhillequestrian.co.uk/


----------



## midogrey (3 April 2013)

white horse trekking center do lessons and hacks, lovely country side, near warminster.

Also for lessons Warminster saddle club, they have a big indoor school


----------



## Soup Dragon (3 April 2013)

Thanks - that gives me some to look into.

Feel very one horsed after only really riding mine for past 10 years and need to get more confident on different horses before decided whether to get another one or not.


----------



## Irishcobs (5 April 2013)

Widbrook equestrian centre are really good for lessons, I don't think they do hacks though.


----------



## Hullabaloo (7 April 2013)

Pewsey Vale equestrian centre has amazing hacking and also does lessons.


----------

